# CD Burn--File Names too long or incompatible



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I am using Easy Media Creator 7 Platinum. I keep getting error messages that the file names (from the hard disk) are too long or incompatible with the CD's file system. Some of what I am burning are program installations (from the original CDs).

What file system can I use on the DVD/CD burning software that is compatible with the file naming capabilities of Windows?


----------



## AbvAvgUser (Oct 3, 2002)

I get similar error while using Nero. You must be putting the whole CD of a software in a folder (most probably with some more folders with some more softwares) and trying to burn them all together.

There must be too many sub-folders resulting in this error. I don't thing there is any way out. But still wait for some more knowledgeable person who knows more than me.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I am doing exactly as you stated.

I'm sure this has something to do with the eight-folder depth limit; but, I get this error and sometimes they are readable and sometimes not. I haven't done the detective work to determine when and exactly under what conditions they are readable and when not.

It seems to me that someone would have come up with a solution for this by now, as this has been a problem for years. And, there appears to be very little written about it on the web.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

What you need is something that will record in Romeo rather than Joliet. Romeo allows longer file names. Record Now uses the old Prassi engine that is generally less fussy about such stuff as is Nero and EZCD. Not sure their packet writing would be any better though if that is what you are using.

You might try the demo of Record Now to see if it will record your stuff. I havent actually used Record Now and the data sheet no longer lists Romeo. I had read in the past that older versions did. Might be worth a try.

Unfortunately nobody seems to have continued with Romeo, which started on the old EZCD Pro software. Several packages had it for a while but it seems to have dropped by the wayside. 

I found that my file name problems usually stem from saving web pages to the hard drive. Some people want to title them with the history of the world, and if I forget to rename them Nero gives me fits. Yours sounds like a different problem.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I do have some of the web page problems, too; but, I have the same attitude as about that. The entire content of the web page doesn't have to be in the name.

I remember Romeo from my very first EZ CD from 1995. It came with my first burner. It was a Sony sold under the name "Smart and Friendly. That burner (2x) is actually still working for someone. I too cannot figure why they dropped Romeo.

Now that you've reminded me of the name, I'll do a little research on the 'net and see what I can find.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I think I see why Romeo was dropped by most. It is readable in Windows 9x and up and incompatible with all other operating systems.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I notice from another post you have Record Now. Did it also reject the files?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Record now does okay; but, the GUI is clunky and I'm looking for a replacement.


----------

